# Facts of Life set



## onthesetflickr (Mar 10, 2010)

After an almost 3 year break, I have a new set!
The Facts of Life as it was at Sunset Gower Studios in Hollywood.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11078355976/

and 

http://http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11078272595/in/photostream/


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Neat!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Cool! Welcome back! :wave:


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Super detail!nice...


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Post when you do The Odd Couple.


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

I love the concept!
Some of those are extremely well done for the scale.
I have a bit of experience in set decoration - a stage adaptation of _The Odd Couple_ was one.
And I enjoy the art of creating entire worlds on a stage. 
This is great.



_____________

_My Business_


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Love it.

I also looked through all your others as I had not seen them before.
Boy, they brought back many memories.

And you even have 'Keeping Up Appearances'. Nice to see at least one british show set. Not many people in the US would have had the pleasure laughing with Hyacinth Bucket (pronounced: 'bouquet')

Great work
Alien


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Good job! Very unique idea.

I have often thought about building the house or a room from some of my favorite 50-60's TV shows but not from the "studio set" perspective.


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

i looked at your other sets and they are remarkable. 
Manny


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome model work looks just like the actual sets, amazing detail. speaking of sets would anyone know where I might get photos of the buildings that were used in Tim Burton's Sleepy Hollow movie ? I was thinking of making a diorama of Sleepy Hollow in 1:48 scale and those buildings just looked great.
Karl


----------

